# What is Chengdu like to live in?



## Eamon90

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has any experience of Chengdu? Have applied for TEFL jobs and although the contracts aren't out yet, it is likely that I will get placed at a language institution in Chengdu..any advice on what the city is like? No knowledge of Mandarin so slightly worried if that will be an issue..


----------



## Missmuffetstuffet

We lived as a family with three kids in Chengdu for one year 2009-2010. We were fortunate that our company looked after us very well,especially the paperwork side , but also accommodation. Chengdu is a great city to live in, we found it easy to get around by bus and I'm sure the new train system will be better again. We lived near the American consulate, and there is an area around a few blocks away where most expats live, though our apartment was almost all locals. The local markets were great with food. The food in general though was very hot and very oily, and not typical Chinese fare (where we live in Ausstralia I think the Chinese food tends to be Cantonese style more often and the Sichuan style food in Aus never tasted like what we ate in Chengdu) I hated it for 6 months but eventually found dishes I loved (and now miss terribly!). My husband is a hot food addict and loved it from the get-go!
The city is visually quite green with lots of parks and trees, but the grass is mostly for looking at! We missed walking of grass, wide open spaces for running around in, and particularly blue sky. It is always overcast (we had maybe 14 blue sky days in the year we were there) but not often terribly smoky to breathe, if that makes sense! 
I was glad to get the clean air and wide spaces of home on our return, but would head back there in a heart beat!
Oh, and we found that the people were incredibly tolerant of our bad Chinese, which they were not in Beijing and Hong Kong. But they speak a local dialect and I think many other parts of china look down on the Sichuan accent, so perhaps that makes them more tolerant of bad Mandarin in others!. In fact I often was told that I spoke the local dialect, I suspect because I tended to pronounce words as I'd heard them on the streets, and therefore probably with a strong local accent!
Hope that helps


----------



## ojoulie

Hi,

I am a French consultant in software implementation for a listed company.
Me and my wife are now living in France since 2006 but we are focused on moving back to china as she is Chinese, I have learned Chinese and worked for a local company 10 years ago before we get married 6 years ago.

May you recommend me ways of getting in touch with employers that may be interested in foreigners? some headhunters ? recruitement companies ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## aska0903

First it is bettern to use your network in China, some jobs are consumed by internal referral. if you do not know job hunters at all, you can first put your resume on job hunting wesite etc , then hunters will come to you

Hope this information could help.



ojoulie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a French consultant in software implementation for a listed company.
> Me and my wife are now living in France since 2006 but we are focused on moving back to china as she is Chinese, I have learned Chinese and worked for a local company 10 years ago before we get married 6 years ago.
> 
> May you recommend me ways of getting in touch with employers that may be interested in foreigners? some headhunters ? recruitement companies ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------



## katenevs

Chengdu is a great city to move to! Lots of work and a vibrant expat community. I've been really happy with our choice to come here.


----------



## chinachillin

Chengdu is a really cool city. In many ways it's more modern than many places in China. Many people speak English, but it would be a good idea to start studying Mandarin!


----------



## philippz

Hi! I've been to Chengdu at Sichuan University. Personally I liked the city a lot and definitely want to come back. Chengdu is a good choice!


----------



## JestersMagpie

I was in Chengdu during April and May 2014. It is a lovely city and has lots of parks and you can even walk on the grass in many of them. Lots of tea rooms with wifi as a bonus. 
Travel is good, easy and a good price too. Eating in Chengdu is an experience as it's famous for it's spicy food especially Chengdu Hot Pot. If you don't like spicy food then beware. 
My girlfriend rented us an apartment in the Huayang Residential District and it was certainly beautiful there and easy to get to and from the city. But less people spoke English there.


----------



## huangchao

*I can help.*

Hi,

I am the CEO of TINYSUPER, a household service provider, and I got friends doing headhunt. You can send your resume to my mail, and I want to help. 

Thank you

HuangChao



ojoulie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a French consultant in software implementation for a listed company.
> Me and my wife are now living in France since 2006 but we are focused on moving back to china as she is Chinese, I have learned Chinese and worked for a local company 10 years ago before we get married 6 years ago.
> 
> May you recommend me ways of getting in touch with employers that may be interested in foreigners? some headhunters ? recruitement companies ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------



## huangchao

*yes, we can help*

We are a houserhold service provider in Chengdu, if you do need help,
pls contact:huangchao,@, tinysuper.com,

huangchao


----------

